# Own the Mad Max High Octane Collection on Blu-ray Combo Pack and DVD on December 6!



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> MAD MAX HIGH OCTANE COLLECTION
> 
> ROARS ONTO BLU-RAY™ AND DVD DECEMBER 6
> 
> ...


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

I wonder how all of this is going to play out with DVD, Blyray and UHD Blyray. DVD will always be the standard and should have a copy in every release. Sales must be low as the Blyray copy of this Mad Max went to $10 very quickly and now a new version. I myself am waiting for the UHD copy to get below $20 as I would like to just buy this once.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Blacklightning said:


> I wonder how all of this is going to play out with DVD, Blyray and UHD Blyray. DVD will always be the standard and should have a copy in every release. Sales must be low as the Blyray copy of this Mad Max went to $10 very quickly and now a new version. I myself am waiting for the UHD copy to get below $20 as I would like to just buy this once.


DVD seems to be fading out of the Blu-ray packs lately I notice. still some floating around, and 4K UHD packs seem to only carry a the 4K and Blu-ray in their combo packs, ...


----------

